# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Sigara ve Alkol Kullanımının İnsan Sağlığına Çevreye Ve Bütçeye Verdiği Zararlar

## veli

1. Aile üyelerinden birinin/bazılarının düzenli olarak aşırı miktarda alkol alması, bu sebeple işte veya okulda üzerinde düşen görevleri yerine getirememesi, sağlığının tehdit altına girmesi, sosyal ya da yasal problemlerle karşılaşması, ailede ve evlilik kurumunda çatışmalar yaşaması sözkonusudur. 

2. Kişinin alkol bağımlılığına bağlı olarak sözlü ya da fiziksel şiddete başvurması, aile içinde çok ciddi çatışmalara sebep olur. 

3. Alkol bağımlısı olan kişi, sürekli olarak alkolü bırakacağına dair -asla tutamadığı- sözler verir, bu durum da diğer aile üyelerinde hayalkırıklığı yaratır. 
4. Alkol bağımlısı kişi, ayıkken de sarhoşken de diğer aile üyelerine karşı şiddet kullanabilir ya da onları şiddet kullanacağına dair tehdit edebilir. Bu durum aile üyelerini risk altına sokar. 
5. Aile üyeleri arasında iletişim kopukluğu yaşanır, aile içi etkileşim çok düşük düzeydedir, üyeler arasındaki bağlar çok zayıftır. 
6. Aile üyeleri, alkol bağımlısı olan kişinin bu alışkanlığı için çeşitli mazeretler üretirler, bu da kişinin bağımlılığına çanak tutar. 
7. Tüm üyeler, kişinin alkol bağımlılığının ne denli ciddi boyutta olduğunu ve bu durumun aile üzerindeki etkilerini görmezden gelme eğilimi gösterirler. 
8. Kişinin pervasızca para harcaması, işe sık sık gitmemesi veya işini kaybetmesi sonucu, aile çok ciddi maddi sorunlarla karşılaşır. 
9. Kişinin kendisi gibi alkol bağımlısı kişilerle yakınlaşması, ailesinden uzaklaşmasına sebep olur. Bu durum da aile üyelerinin birbirlerine yabancılaşmasına sebep olur. 
10. Çocuklar, ailedeki kopukluktan ve belirsizliklerden kaynaklanan sorunlardan dolayı, dışa vurumcu bir tutum sergilerler. 
11. Alkol bağımlısı ebeveynler, çocuklarının da alkol kullanıyor olmasına aldırış etmezler. Bu tutum ilerde çocukların da birer bağımlı haline gelmesine zemin hazırlar. 
12. Alkol bağımlısı kişi, arkadaşları veya geniş aile üyeleri tarafından hoş karşılanmamaya başlar, dışlanır. 
13. Kişi günlük sorumluluklarını yerine getirememeye başlar. (örn. faturaların ödenmesi,vs.) 
14. Aile üyeleri, kişinin alkol bağımlılığından dolayı utanç duyarlar, itibarlarını kurtarmak için kişinin bu tutumunu mazur gösterecek bahaneler uydururlar.

----------

